# Exim4 versendet ständig root@localhost Mails



## Astrong (10. Februar 2012)

*Exim4 versendet ständig root@localhost Mails*

Servus Zusammen,

ich befasse mich momentan exim4 & dovecot auf debian 64 squeeze
Der Mailserver läuft soweit perfekt, allerdings gibt es ein nerviges Problem.


```
2012-02-10 06:29:01 1Rvj2b-0001hx-AE ** root@ip6-localhost: Unrouteable address
2012-02-10 06:29:01 1Rvj2b-0001hx-AE Frozen (delivery error message)
2012-02-10 06:30:13 1Rvj3l-0001ir-C0 <= root@ip6-localhost U=root P=local S=714
2012-02-10 06:30:13 1Rvj3l-0001ir-C0 ** root@ip6-localhost: Unrouteable address
2012-02-10 06:30:13 1Rvj3l-0001it-DC <= <> R=1Rvj3l-0001ir-C0 U=Debian-exim P=local S=1515
2012-02-10 06:30:13 1Rvj3l-0001ir-C0 Completed
```
und das im MINUTEN-TAKT

Die Quelle hab ich schon gefunden:  einen cronjob-Eintrag von einem css-gameserver-script (Server wurde nicht von mir eingerichtet).
Wenn ich den Cronjob rausnehme läuft angeblich das Script nicht mehr... im Script steht allerdings nur folgendes:


```
<?php //003e5
if(!extension_loaded('ionCube Loader')){$__oc=strtolower(substr(php_uname(),0,3));$__arch=(php_uname("m")=="x86_64")?"_x86_64":"";$__ln='/ioncube/ioncube_loader_'.$__oc.'_'.substr(phpversion(),0,3).$__arch.(($__oc=='win')?'.dll':'.so');$__oid=$__id=realpath(ini_get('extension_dir'));$__here=dirname(__FILE__);if((@$__id[1])==':'){$__id=str_replace('\\','/',substr($__id,2));$__here=str_replace('\\','/',substr($__here,2));}$__rd=str_repeat('/..',substr_count($__id,'/')).$__here.'/';$__i=strlen($__rd);while($__i--){if($__rd[$__i]=='/'){$__lp=substr($__rd,0,$__i).$__ln;if(file_exists($__oid.$__lp)){$__ln=$__lp;break;}}}@dl($__ln);}else{die('The file '.__FILE__." is corrupted.\n");}if(function_exists('_il_exec')){return _il_exec();}die('The file <b>'.__FILE__.'</b> has been encoded with the <a href="http://www.ioncube.com">ionCube PHP Encoder</a> and requires the free '.basename($__ln).' <a href="http://www.ioncube.com/loaders.php">ionCube PHP Loader</a> to be installed.');
?>
```
Bin leider kein PHP-Pro deswegen kann ich das nicht entziffern, sehe nur ein par Schleifen.


Ich möcht eigtl. nur wissen:

-Was genau wird da versendet? Scheinbar wird die mailqueue nur vollgestopft?

-Wie kann ich das unterbinden ohne dass dieses Script irgendwie nicht mehr richtig läuft?

danke!


----------



## Jimini (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Exim4 versendet ständig root@localhost Mails*

Was für ein Cronjob wird minütlich ausgeführt? Jeglicher Output von Cronjobs wird in der Regel per Mail an root verschickt - so auch bei dir. Du hast folgende Möglichkeiten:

1) Die Mails unterdrücken: in /etc/crontab "MAILTO=root" durch "MAILTO=" ersetzen.
2) Den Output des Cronjobs unterdrücken: " > /dev/null 2>&1" hinter den betreffenden Cronjob hängen, jeglicher Output wandert dann ins Nirvana.
3) Exim so einrichten, dass die Mails ordnungsgemäß zugestellt werden - was bei minütlichem Ausführen des Cronjobs aber so eine Sache ist.
4) Wesentlich sinnvoller wäre es unter Umständen, erstmal zu  analysieren, was genau der Cronjob zurückliefert - vielleicht  funktioniert irgendwas nicht? Dazu kannst du den entsprechenden Befehl  ja vielleicht einfach in der Konsole absetzen und schauen, was da so  gemeldet wird.

MfG Jimini


----------

